# rehoming my beardie



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I have come to the reluctant decision that if I want to get my snake and gecko breeding plans into action I have to rehome one of the animals. Unfortunately and very reluctantly I have decided to rehome my Bearded Dragon.   I really don't want to have to get rid of anyone but I'm going to make sure he gets a really good home.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Aww.. thats a shame.


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Got some good news - the centre that I work at has agreed to take him and keep him with their female!  I know how spoilt that beardie is so have no issues with him going there!!! They've said only on one condition - that I don't complain if he gets too fat!!!!!!!   Ah what a relief at least I don't have to give him to someone I don't know.


----------



## nattyb (Apr 9, 2005)

great result CC


----------



## VMatt (May 16, 2005)

Great that you can keep contact with him :lol:


----------



## Luke (May 19, 2005)

Happy ending, great news :lol: :lol:


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

Even better news - I was up at the centre today to see how he was getting on (he's been up there about a week now) and caught him and his new 'girlfriend' getting intimate! He's probably never been so happy!! :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

LOL great news.. lucky boy


----------



## Andyman (May 16, 2005)

LoL, talk about life of luxary!


----------



## gillsboy (Jun 8, 2005)

so your happy and his dream came tru :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 22, 2005)

Awwwwwww thats great news CC bet hes really happy with a girl to chase round :lol: and atleast you can still go see him  
what a happy ending for all


----------

